# shower valves



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Doing a remodel of a shower downtown madison. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hope they're putting cement board back in there and not regular sheetrock(drywall).


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Look like those k-304's are sticking out too far. Center of pipe (hot/cold/tub/shower inlets) should be 2" back from front of partition. I've had trouble before setting them out too far, the cover plate was loose.


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Where's your nail plates?:blink:


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

The new kohler valves have a sweet ledge on the mud plate that is set up perfect so you can just mount a 2x4 to the front and screw it to that. Works every time. We install about 99% kohler. Not the first valve. I did put nail plates on. I'm surprised no one said anything about the supply lines


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

fhrace said:


> The new kohler valves have a sweet ledge on the mud plate that is set up perfect so you can just mount a 2x4 to the front and screw it to that. Works every time. We install about 99% kohler. Not the first valve. I did put nail plates on. I'm surprised no one said anything about the supply lines


Supply lines, you have the same line feeding hot and cold. How is that going to work? Flip cartridge? 

Teach me something!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You should learn how to rotate pictures, like this:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

torching studs:whistling2:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice layout. The outlet fitting for the shower rose, it is female thread( we would call it a female iron lugged elbow). Why wouldn't you use a male fitting instead? It would save having a threaded joint inside the wall. Sorry im not being an arse, we do stuff differently here!


----------

